# Identify this Opera Song



## KauOpera (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm no expert in Opera which is why I come here seeking some help in identifying a song.






If anyone could identify the song sung at time code *30:15* of the video above, i'd really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chi ll bel sogno di Doretta - Puccini - La Rondine.
Problem solved.


----------



## KauOpera (Mar 4, 2018)

You rock! Thanks!! :tiphat:


----------

